# Check out my lil Pocket Bull 1503s' CRUSH



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

This girl right here is very special to me,ASIDE frome her spectacular look she can run circles around most males litterally, tha Bitch has true drive and is always willing to work,,Im gonna have to video her because I want every one to see what a 1503 BULL is all about.
She is super short w/ a big head for her frame...3 heats and still hasnt been bred WTF is up w/ that? Well when the time comes youll know plus Im in no hurry to breed her.
She will be at the Nationals for those that wanna stack their pocket s males or females against her the lil 12-15 inchers come on down! Shes about 17 inches or less actual true honest stats but many say she is 15-16 but how can that be if shes shorter that the 14 iinchers I see posted?

By tha way any bitch that can come out Fabulous in a camara phone pic, you know is the real deal!
Thanks 4 looking at her shes littermate to Bentley, Rockin Roll Gangster etc


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Stunna shades!!!!!! that's a big girl dude! good job henry


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice looking dog.. Are you wearing Dora pajama pants?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

shes cute...and looking cool with those shades!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Nice looking dog.. Are you wearing Dora pajama pants?


LOL...I think that's a kid hold the leash....I could be wrong, but it looks like a kid.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I am not fond of the "pocket" bulls BUT how ever. Thats a a good looking female you got. She looks sweet...obviously gotta be for the little one to be holding her. Good Job


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice dog man. 

I have some Homer Sipsom PJ's.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Stunna shades!!!!!! that's a big girl dude! good job henry


Thanks, shes thick but really short too


Sadie's Dad said:


> Nice looking dog.. Are you wearing Dora pajama pants?


lol na thats my daughter


hell no they wont go said:


> shes cute...and looking cool with those shades!


thanks


tonios said:


> LOL...I think that's a kid hold the leash....I could be wrong, but it looks like a kid.


yea its my 4 year old


Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> I am not fond of the "pocket" bulls BUT how ever. Thats a a good looking female you got. She looks sweet...obviously gotta be for the little one to be holding her. Good Job


thanks


SEO said:


> Nice dog man.
> 
> I have some Homer Sipsom PJ's.


cool...

Here is an old video shes in it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool. . .


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

man i love your dogs! one day, one day i will get a pup from you! lol.
thanks for sharing i could look at pics of your dogs all day


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought I was going to photos of Boston Terriers. :hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I thought I was going to photos of Boston Terriers. :hammer:


hahaha THE REAL POCKET PITS right!?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> hahaha THE REAL POCKET PITS right!?


You got it!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks 4 looking, Boston Terriers are cool lil dogs but look like mini Boxers to me lol
her in her element the 1503 lifestyle


















These are older pictures of Crush, ill get real camara updated ones tomorrow


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

She is a cute dog!!! I want one like that one day.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

one day when i get my own house i want a pup from you!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

SEO said:


> Nice dog man.
> 
> I have some Homer Sipsom PJ's.


 ?Don't we all?...LOL


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks... I do currently have some nice pups that are nephews to this girl.
they will be pitbull --looking but w/ plenty of muscle and a lil thicker not overdone n sloppy but clean and they love to play 1503 style


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Again not my style but they do look well taken care of and healty!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Again not my style but they do look well taken care of and healty!


tHANKS

I ALSO HAVE THIS STYLE
























iMAGINE THIS TO THE FEMALE POSTED ????? HYBRID VIGOR LIKE A MOFO LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah thats more my style..... freakin awesome dog!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

built like a brick house! Again not my thing but it still is a very strong looking dog. For the style of dog you have, you have some good looking dogs!

My style


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah thats more my style..... freakin awesome dog!!!!


thanks ,Bruno is timeless love that boy..


OldFortKennels said:


> built like a brick house! Again not my thing but it still is a very strong looking dog. For the style of dog you have, you have some good looking dogs!
> 
> My style


I like your style too I have a niece to the Black dog I have that sorta the same style shes more terrier .








Here she is 1503s' Black Diomonds she just welped a litter to the Crushs' littermate brother...
















Shes a 40 pounder and drags bout 75 pounds ,she still reatains a lot of that drive from her ancestors,Im using her to boost up my bulls a bit more and have one of the very few true workable bully style dogs


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:clap:See brother, thats more like it. Now I like that! Very nice and yeah my style!!:clap:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude you got a little bit of everything... and all really nice examples of what type you are going for....


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> :clap:See brother, thats more like it. Now I like that! Very nice and yeah my style!!:clap:


Thank You, her lineage on bottom goes back to Ch Art through the TNT that she has, also has some wd... I tweeaked it out a bit by breeding her dam to an edge n steel boy , the top goes back to Hollingsworth bull x Ms Leaky
a P.O.R x R.O.M behind Rojo Diablo all that is far back but she still acts like it lol hopefully the bulls after do too


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

How do your dogs get RIPPED like that?! I work my butt off for that and only get kinda close


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> thanks ,Bruno is timeless love that boy..
> 
> I like your style too I have a niece to the Black dog I have that sorta the same style shes more terrier .
> 
> ...


dude... my two favorites by far are bruno and black diamonds.... These dogs are ripped beyond belief, and you can just see how much time you put into them. Keep doin your thing bro


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

nice looking dogs....their cute


----------

